# "Moe's" Home



## arsguerra (Apr 17, 2010)

Actually, it's been home for nearly a week now. Obviously, I've been having way to much fun at the range breaking him in! :mrgreen:










Overall, I've been very happy with the performance of the Sig Mosquito. Ergos for my 5' 8"-avg build is perfect, and being a P226 fan, the controls are right where they should be. Right out of the box at ranges of up to 15 yds, the .22s are going precisely where I what them to. DA trigger pull is definitely heavy, but I have no complaints in SA - once I figure the pull for the 1st round outta the mag, my accuracy should go up a notch. 

Reliability-wise, I am encountering the typical Skeeter issues. The first 250 rds on the lighter spring was near flawless, with only one FTF (hangup on the chamber's lip). I have gone another 150 rounds on the heavier spring and I had eight of them (six as described above and two weird ones where the round wasn't even pulled from the magazine; never seen that one before).

Countering this, I am (for now) enjoying the occasional failure. Today, while cycling my 100 rds, my ability to identify a failure and recover from it had improved considerable. Relearning this skill will no doubt serve me when I move up to a more traditional caliber for home-defense.

Initially, I thought my plan was using "Moe" for a few months, then trade in. However, I have really learned a lesson in economics in these six days. Four 100-count boxes of MiniMags at $9 a box vs range reloads of 9mm going for $15 per 50 rds. I think that thought was running thru my mind when I bought the Laserlyte V2 that's you can see attached to the rail  as well as an additional ridiculously-priced magazine!

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'll be keeping it. :smt023

_Regards,

Alex
*Sig Mosquito... and proud of it!!!* _


----------



## cwbjaxfl (Apr 16, 2010)

i loved my moe, it always went bang. i sold it to my father in law so i could afford to buy my hk uspc .40 and i sold it to him so i could still shoot it when i wanted too :mrgreen:


----------

